# iverson GT500 and Charger



## krate-mayhem (May 2, 2013)

Hi all here is my iverson GT500 and Charger 





Strat-Ray with iverson bike by krate-mayhem, on Flickr



Barris Kustom City by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Nickinator (May 2, 2013)

those are awesome!

Nick.


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 5, 2013)

*iverson*

Hi all and Thanks Nick here is a picture of my Drag Stripper.




iverson by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## RailRider (Jun 21, 2013)

You have the best bikes Dave!


----------

